# nonworking Magnavox 32 in lcd



## Agent_Riot (May 13, 2005)

A friend of mine recently brought me the aforementioned tv and said he thought it was broke and that I could try and fix it to keep it. When I power it on, the light by the power button turns green (good sign), but I get no sound or picture. I can't use the buttons on top (volume, channel and menu) to do anything. (I have no picture so if they did do something I wouldn't see it). A co-worker suggested that it's on an input. Since I don't have the remote, I was reluctant to buy a universal (even a cheap one) and have it not work. I surmised that even on an input channel the menu should appear, right?

Any suggestions? I just don't want to spend like a couple hundred fixing it. If the solutions cheap and easy, i'll do it.

Not sure if this is needed, but Magnavox.com is selling a tv that looks and sounds identical to mine. It looks the same and size is the same.
(probably it, as the tv I have is fairly new)

32” Widescreen Digital HDTV LCD TV 32MF231D_37 

Product Features
* Integrated ATSC / QAM Tuner
* 3D Motion Adaptive De-Interlacing
* 3D Comb Filter
* HDMI w/HDCP Inputs
* SmartSound™
* SmartPicture™

Product Specifications
* Inputs : HDMI w/HDCP Inputs - VGA PC Inputs - Two full HD component input -2 S-video and 4 Video inputs
* Brightness : 500 Cd/m²
* Stereo Sound : 2 x 10 watts RMS
* Contrast Ratio : 800:1
* Resolution : 1366 x 768
* Viewing Angle : H/V 170/170 deg
* Panel Response Time : 8 ms

Thanks for your advice,
Agent_Riot


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I can't quite tell from your description as to whether there is a SCART input .. if there is you could try to see if using a SCART cable from another TV you get a picture. It's a trick I used to use to see if I had tuner problems or not .. likewise you can try putting the other TV in AV mode and seeing whether the TV is giving an output .. but it must have an antenna connected to do so .. it may well be that the front end components are working but the display isn't ...

You have to use a SCART cable to force the set to switch over to "seeing" what the other set is giving out

also try shining alight sideways onto the black screen. IT may be that the inverter is gone and you aren't seeing the display contents .. put an aerial to try and pick up a channel.


----------

